# Link zu einem PopUp



## sondoe (7. Juni 2004)

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, ein Informationsfenster meiner HP, das per Link geöffnet werden soll, ohne Menüleiste und Url-Feld zu öffnen (also, wie ein PoUp).

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Lord-Lance (7. Juni 2004)

Das kannst du nur mit JavaScript machen. Such mal im JavaScript Forum nach "PopUp Fenster". Da solltest du einiges dazu finden.


----------



## gsyi (8. Juni 2004)

Mit HTML geht das auch:


```
<a href=http://www.die-homepage-adresse.de target="_blank">Dein Link Text</a>
```


----------



## Lord-Lance (8. Juni 2004)

Ja aber somit machts du nur ein neues Fenster auf. Um das URL Feld und die Menüleisten zu verstecken musst du JavaScript einsetzen.


----------



## sondoe (8. Juni 2004)

Bin fündig geworden  :


<a target=_blank href="LINK" onclick="window.open(this.href, 
'neuesFenster', 'width=400,height=520', 'menubar=false');return false;">LINKTEXT</a>



Vielen Dank noch einmal!


----------



## Pardon_Me (8. Juni 2004)

Hier die Delux-Version 

<a href="#" onClick="MyWindow=window.open('seite.htm','MyWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,width=100,height=100,left=10,top=10'); return false;">

wobei left und top den Abstand von links bzw. oben angibt...


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Juni 2004)

Kleiner Tip am Rande:

Wenn mindestens ein optionaler Parameter zum Fenster-Outfit angegeben wurde, sind die Parameter:

toolbar
location
directories
status
menubar
scrollbars
resizable
..standardmässig auf "no" ...ihr müsst das also nicht extra notieren


----------



## sondoe (8. Juni 2004)

Ist es zusätzlich auch möglich, den Link-Pfad, der beim MouseOver über dem Link unten links im Browser erscheint, zu verstecken? Oder durch etwas anderes zu ersetzen?


----------



## Quaese (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,

füge in den entsprechenden Link einen MouseOver-Event ein. Dem weist Du den 
Text zu, der in der Statuszeile erscheinen soll. Soll nichts erscheinen, einfach einen
Leerstring angeben.

```
<a onmouseover="window.status=''; return true;" href="datei.html">Link</a>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## sondoe (10. Juni 2004)

Ich habe den Code so eingefügt, aber sobald der Link geklickt wird, verschwindet der Text und der Pfad erscheint wieder. Ist es möglich, den Text durchgehend in der Statuszeile stehen zu lassen?


----------



## humpen (11. Juni 2004)

kann mir überhaupt jemand erklären, wo ich das einfügen muss? auf der seite, wo der link zum popup stehen soll? frage mich auch schon lange, wie das geht, bin aber absoluter neuling


----------



## sondoe (12. Juni 2004)

Der Code muss auf der Seite, auf der der Link zum PopUp steht, eingefügt werden.

In den Bereich, in dem LINK steht, gibts Du dann die komplette URL (mit http://www.deine-Seite.de/../Seite-die-sich-öffnen-soll.htm) ein.

In den Bereich LINKTEXT schreibst Du den Text, auf den der Besucher Deiner Seite klicken soll, um weitergeleitet zu werden.




> <a target=_blank href="LINK" onclick="window.open(this.href,
> 'neuesFenster', 'width=400,height=520', 'menubar=false');return false;">LINKTEXT</a>


----------

